
Show HN: Always use Google's URL Inspection tool when launching a new Site - dmitryame
https://www.echowaves.com/blog/always-use-google-s-url-inspection-tool-when-launching-a-new-site
======
xori
I don't know what server software your using, but it sounds like
nginx/caddy/apache is setup to rewrite your 404s to /index.html

------
youpitchme
Nice Idea but ... where is?

~~~
braunshizzle
It’s available in the Search Console

